# ipfilter patches for FreeBSD 8.0 or FreeBSD 7.3



## cumay (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you please tell me where can I get the ipfilter patches for FreeBSD 8.0 or FreeBSD 7.3


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure what you mean. ipfilter is part of the base system. Check ipf(8)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

What are those patches supposed to do?


----------

